# Taiwan to build indigenous diesel submarines



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2014)

Taiwan is going it alone due to past setbacks in acquiring foreign submarines...which is partially due to the fact that the US and other foreign sub builders don't want to jeopardize trade relations with mainland China buy selling Taiwan the diesel subs it desperately needs. They currently operate just 2 Dutch-made submarines sold to them in the 1980s, plus 2 older "Guppy" ex-USN _Gato/Tench/Balao_ class diesel subs (modernized WW2-era subs) used only for training. Compare that to the large Chinese submarine fleet, which numbers more than 60 submarines (most are diesel-powered, but a few are nuclear-powered)

Defense News



> *Taiwan Pressing On With Local Sub Build*
> By WENDELL MINNICK 11:55 a.m. EST December 16, 2014
> 
> TAIPEI – Taiwan Navy officials are committed to their submarine build plans and will not wait for the US government to fulfill a 2001 pledge to sell Taiwan eight diesel submarines, a senior Navy official said.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Mar 2016)

I wonder if Canadian shipbuilders such as Seaspan and Davie will be there?

Defense News



> *Taiwan Announces Defense Shipbuilding Expo*
> Wendell Minnick, Defense News 8:35 a.m. EDT March 30, 2016
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Mar 2016)

Under the CPC, yes I think they would, Davie might go just to spite the Liberals


----------



## CougarKing (10 Jul 2016)

As mentioned in an older article, there had been unofficial discussions between Taiwan and Japan over the possibility of a _Soryu_ class SSK buy much like the offer for Australia, but it seems like Taipei isn't waiting.

Navy Recognition



> *Taiwan Started Designing its Own Diesel-Electric SSK Submarines*
> Friday, 08 July 2016 09:36
> The Republic of China (ROC or Taiwan) Navy said on Thursday it has started design work on its domestic attack submarine programme, hoping to complete it in 2024. Navy Command Headquarters Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Mei Chia-shu told a legislative committee session: “We plan to complete the design by 2019 and complete the construction by 2024.”
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------

